# Booking sites in Switzerland?



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

We are planning a trip to Switzerland in July. My wife wants me to book some sites. I am reluctant as I prefer the flexibility of staying or moving as I wish at the time. We have rarely booked sites on previous trips to the continent but then we have not been to Switzerland in July.

So my question is, are sites likely to be booked in July? ie if we take a chance, as I tend to prefer, might we regret it?

Any practical experience most welcome!

Many thanks

JeffO


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jeff

From personal experience I cannot see any need to pre-book. It would be a shame to have to miss something of real interest that you may come across just because you have committed to staying somewhere 30 miles down the road.... Keep it flexible :wink: 

Others may have different experiences though.

What route are you taking into Switzerland?


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jeff:
it depends a little bit where you want to go: if you plan to go to Ticino (which is south of the Alps) and you want to stay at a lake it may be sold out in the month of july. If you not care about a camp site at a lake chances are good to get a place away from the very popular lake sites. North of the Alps it is not much of a problem even in the month of July. Enjoy your stay with the Swiss.
John.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for the replies.

Rough plan is that we sail Dover / Calais, spend a couple of days in the Vosges region of france, then go down to interlaken or lauterbrunnen for a week or so, returning via black forest. We want to go up the jungfrau and possibly the Shilthorn so will probably stay in one spot for the middle period in Switzerland.

As I said in my first post, my inclination is not to book but I am under some pressure from you-know-who who is nervous of not getting a decent site in Switzerland. But for north swiss both replies suggest no need to book, so maybe I'll win!!

Many thanks

JeffO


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

sailor said:


> But for north swiss both replies suggest no need to book, so maybe I'll win!! Many thanks JeffO


Unlikely.

You may get the rules changed...But you will never 'win' :roll:


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

sailor said:


> Rough plan is that we sail Dover / Calais, spend a couple of days in the Vosges region of france, then go down to interlaken or lauterbrunnen for a week or so, returning via black forest. We want to go up the jungfrau and possibly the Shilthorn so will probably stay in one spot for the middle period in Switzerland.
> 
> JeffO


Stayed in Grindelwald in August a couple of years ago without booking, and though busy, didn't really have to fight for a place. Stayed at the Eigernordwand site, which is a bit sloping in places, but the owner provides huge levelling blocks so not really much of a problem.

If you want to visit the Jungfrau (via the railway) would recommend Grindelwald as it is possible to get up at a reasonable time in the morning, but still get a reduced fare to the top (it isn't cheap, but it is stunning - but take sunglasses!!).


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We went to Switzerland last year in July, great place to visit!!

First week at Lauterbrunnen, we did book but campsites all had places.
Second week on Lake Geneva, again plenty of space on the sites. We did free camp before, between and after sites, it rained a lot and hook up to dry out was much appreciated.

You really can't miss Jungfrauoch, had a snowstorm on 7 July there last year!! Also recommend the waterfall in the mountain at Lauterbrunnen, amazing. Trummelbach

Many sites have permanent caravans for the locals at weekends, try to camp away from them if you value peace and quiet.

Don't forget to get a Camping Card International, then they deduct the tourist tax off the bill. Both sites said 'pay when you leave, no worries' - though that means you have to go back, even if only to pay up to date!!

Lyn and Malcolm


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds really good, I can't wait!

Thanks for the replies. I'll discuss with the other half but may decide to risk it without booking.

JeffO


----------

